# Question for those who cast watch parts



## wiset1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay,  so I'm getting ready to cast my first watch part pen after having collected enough part and I'm left wondering..."How in the heck do people get these parts to bend to the correct curve"?  I have a couple wooden rods the size of my tubes, but these parts are extremely difficult to wrap around...even the larger faces.  Please let me in on the secret.

Not looking to make these to sell so trade secrets will be safe:biggrin:

Thanks


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 21, 2011)

I would use a slightly smaller diameter rod to bend the parts to conform to the shape of the tube. You might have to play with that size until you get it right. 
Harder metals and alloys tend to have memory and want to go back to flat.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2011)

I have never done this, so take that into account. But I have mulled it over in my mind. Drill a hole in some hard scrap (think IPE) Slice the scrap down the middle so you are left with a semi-circle of a hole. Take the corresponding transfer punch and use it to lightly tap the parts until they are concave. 

Not sure if that makes sense. And because I have never actually done this, might not work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

Take a piece of hardwood, drill it the size of the tube then slice it in half lengthwise. This gives you two molds. Lay the gear, in the mold and then  a transfer punch as close to the size of the tube place the second mold over the punch and place this in a vise, leave for a few minutes. This will curve most of the watch parts.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

H*ans great minds think alike:biggrin: I have done it and it works.*


hewunch said:


> I have never done this, so take that into account. But I have mulled it over in my mind. Drill a hole in some hard scrap (think IPE) Slice the scrap down the middle so you are left with a semi-circle of a hole. Take the corresponding transfer punch and use it to lightly tap the parts until they are concave.
> 
> Not sure if that makes sense. And because I have never actually done this, might not work.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 21, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Take a piece of hardwood, drill it the size of the tube then slice it in half lengthwise. This gives you two molds. Lay the gear, in the mold and then  a transfer punch as close to the size of the tube place the second mold over the punch and place this in a vise, leave for a few minutes. This will curve most of the watch parts.



i do this but use a piece of corian for the "mold"


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, I would think corian, UHMW, Aluminum all would work well. Good to know my thought would work. Now, if I can just find the time to do it.


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 21, 2011)

Great thread.  I have an old Keneth Cole watch I have been trying to take a apart t do this.......How did you get the watch apart?  I am close to getting a hammer.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 21, 2011)

Chris Burgess said:


> Great thread.  I have an old Keneth Cole watch I have been trying to take a apart t do this.......How did you get the watch apart?  I am close to getting a hammer.



patience and tiny screwdrivers and pliers....


----------



## theidlemind (Sep 21, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Chris Burgess said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread.  I have an old Keneth Cole watch I have been trying to take a apart t do this.......How did you get the watch apart?  I am close to getting a hammer.
> ...



And some of the backs unscrew instead of prying off. 
And even battery powered watches will have gears inside. 
Typically a lot smaller gears too. Less quantity of course.


----------



## Wood Dog (Sep 21, 2011)

Chris this should help you to take a watch apart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4vR7JIG-4


----------



## renowb (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like you would need some special watchmaker tools and patience!



Wood Dog said:


> Chris this should help you to take a watch apart
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4vR7JIG-4


----------



## Chasper (Sep 21, 2011)

I use a jewlers shaping pliers, both jaws are curved, one concave and one convex. Something like this: http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea/...setname=111271


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 21, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Take a piece of hardwood, drill it the size of the tube then slice it in half lengthwise. This gives you two molds. Lay the gear, in the mold and then  a transfer punch as close to the size of the tube place the second mold over the punch and place this in a vise, leave for a few minutes. This will curve most of the watch parts.



That's the way I do many of teh parts.  Some of the gears, however, are easily bent with just a couple of needle nose pliers.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 21, 2011)

*great minds*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> H*ans great minds think alike:biggrin: I have done it and it works.*
> 
> 
> hewunch said:
> ...


 
My Mother Told me that quote and gave me the whole thing" Great minds often run together, But more often two fools thing alike


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just want to thank everyone for the feedback, I'll see what I can do this weekend to make the pc I need to bend the parts.  I only plan on making one or two of these to say that I tried it so lets see what comes of it.

Again, thank you


----------



## okiebugg (Sep 28, 2011)

*Watch parts*

I'm not stealing your post, but tell me where you aquire small watch parts....say for Kaleidoscopes?


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 29, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> I'm not stealing your post, but tell me where you aquire small watch parts....say for Kaleidoscopes?



ebay


----------



## tim self (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, an even more basic question.  PAINT!! With CA reaction to normal epoxy even after baking, my CA wrinkles.  What are ya'll using?  Suggestions or recomendations please.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 29, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> I'm not stealing your post, but tell me where you aquire small watch parts....say for Kaleidoscopes?



Hobby lobby...polymer clay section, Lisa Pavelka packaging....$11 less the 40% coupon you take with you!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 29, 2011)

tim self said:


> OK, an even more basic question.  PAINT!! With CA reaction to normal epoxy even after baking, my CA wrinkles.  What are ya'll using?  Suggestions or recomendations please.



I have been using rustoleum Oil Rubber Bronze spray paint.  Cast in PR it does wrinkle, but mine look like crushed velvet under the parts.... would take a pic, but can't get it to show up clearly!


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 29, 2011)

My Hobby Lobby doesn't carry the parts.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 29, 2011)

sgimbel said:


> My Hobby Lobby doesn't carry the parts.



mine just added them about a month ago, and they only stock 1 pack at a time!  also available online...and the coupon will cover shipping.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=164967


----------



## theoj (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi All
here's a link to an etsy supplier of watch parts
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SteampunkSupply

as far as bending the watch parts might think about annealing. the parts are so small probably dont need much heat. might have to clean after


theo


----------

